# Beef Heart Question



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

My P's are not eating the beef heart I recently purchased for them. The guy at my LFS said I'm supposed to boil it before I put it in the tank. Is this true?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I'm assuming you have a pygo shoal, I have found that putting a small amount in the fridge, in a zip lock bag[a couple feedings worth} is well recieved by my RB's

It gets bloody, and festers a bit, but It never touches the gravel at feeding time


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've never boiled it . I cut it into thin strips usuall about the diameter of an earthworm and drop a couple in.
I froze mine in chunks wrapped in wax paper inside ziplocks.
I just grab and chunk and thaw it in warm water at feeding time.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Do no boil. You will loose are the nutrients. some piranhas do not like the beefheart and some will do. Sometimes you have to train it.


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

I didn't think boiling was a good idea, good thing i asked to make sure! I'm gonna try cutting it into thinner strips and reducing my RB's regular feedings for a several days. Hopefully they will take to it.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

winkyee said:


> I've never boiled it . I cut it into thin strips usuall about the diameter of an earthworm and drop a couple in.
> I froze mine in chunks wrapped in wax paper inside ziplocks.
> I just grab and chunk and thaw it in warm water at feeding time.


 I do pretty much the same thing. I buy a whole heart from the butcher and cut it into cubes and freeze them.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

i don't think the pirnahas would be interested in boiled beefheart. When you boil it most of the blood will come out.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

just toss it in or defrost in the microwave for a lil. I also do the dip in a cup of hot water sometimes. With time they will take the beefheart.


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

oh.....i was told to leave it in a cup for 20 minutes so it thaws...then jus pop it into the tank.....i did this today....cuz first time usin beef heart...my rbp's tore it 2 pieces lol......


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

a cup of what? water or nothing.


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

just and empty cup......let it like thaw for 20 mins...then scoop it up or poor it into ur tank withs omthing


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

dont forget to take of the fat (white stuff)


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

I took my beefheart out of the freezer. it looks dried and kinda looks like beef jerky. Does that mean its spoiled? And my beefheart seems like its really tough for them to chew.


----------

